# TOOL playing Kingston



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Pretty stoked about TOOL playing my hometown. Anyone else ever seen them live?


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll certainly be there. They're one of my favourite bands.


----------



## James_E (Oct 16, 2008)

Holy crap. I'm a Kingston boy living in GTA now (High school at Regi, then La Salle, and University at Queen's Electrical Engineering '93). Can't believe TOOL is going there. Where are they playing?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Tool's live show is intense. I haven't seen them since they were touring to back Aenima but man...that show haunts me to this day. It was equal parts far-too-intense and far-too-deep.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

did their tour bus break down near kingston...???...or is this a "planned" gig...???

9kkhhdkkjuw

when you're done with them...can you send them to hamilton...???...:smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

prodigal_son said:


> Pretty stoked about TOOL playing my hometown. Anyone else ever seen them live?


Are you kidding!!??? Got any deets?


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

It's a planned gig. They added the show date about a month and a half ago. Apparently the gig was 6 months in the works with promoters in Kingston. They play tomorrow at The K-Rock Centre arena. There actually are tickets left too. If I am not mistaken, TOOL played Kingston in '92. Maybe the Queen's grad can confirm that for us.


----------

